# Summer Surf Rod Builds completed!



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Bottom rod is a CCP 3-7 - finished that build this past spring - fishing it with an Akios 757 and or a Squall 15. The Akios 757 setup is strictly a drum bait and bottom rig setup. Rigged with the Squall 15 setup, the rod's overall weight is extremely light making it perfect for casting live bait offerings, no weight, just the weight of the live bait only - free swimming baits for kings and tarpon, and or casting lighter payloads (casting 2-4 ounce lures) or Pompano and or Red Snapper setups (smaller rigged leaders). Rigged with 4 - 6 ounce setups, she works all day long in the surf as well!

The middle rod is a Batson SUR1204F 10' ft blank rigged with an Akios 666 reel. This rod setup is perfect for 1 - 4 ounce setups and I typically rig it with smaller circle hooks and or finesse fish it around jetty rocks etc. I rig this rod for my lightest setups..an example of this was yesterday's trip to the Port Aransas South jetty. Rigged with a 4/0 circle hook, 50lb Fluorocarbon leader and a 4 ounce pyramid, casting fingerling mullet - fish finder style.....I scored red snapper, mangrove snapper and lane snapper - enough to cover a solid meal! 15lb test mainline.....I spool the "BEAST" with 300 yards of 20lb test braid....top shot 15 mono around 180 yards = plenty of line - just in case the smaller offerings gets picked up by something well over 30+ lbs. I typically fish this rod like a trout rod.....casting and working-drifting baits working current and cover. 

The top rod is a Batson SUR1505F - 12'6" rated for 2-6 ounces....it can handle 8 ounces easily....I might add. Strictly rigged with an Akios 757 or an ABU 7500 CT Big Game - this rod fishes medium\heavy baits only. It has enough power to take a Penn 4/0 Wide and go light - medium shark duties, using a kayak to deploy baits. I caught and released a 25lb red the on October 6th....fishing jetty rocks in super deep water. Brought the red in green....tons of fight left, several by-standers made a comment my fish was green......made the land single handily, green fish and all just to test the rod, my knots and knock the rust off my jetty rock - big redfish land! Caught and released her.....glad this rod's first fish was a nice Gulf coast Bull Red!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice rastafari colors


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

> nice rastafari colors


Thanks!

It's amazing how many folks, the non-fishing types, stop and comment. It's a two-pronged issue though...I can't leave them anywhere too long without worry of them disappearing now.


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

OceanMaster said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's amazing how many folks, the non-fishing types, stop and comment. It's a two-pronged issue though...I can't leave them anywhere too long without worry of them disappearing now.


So sad but so true.

Beautiful work nonetheless


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice Sticks Oceanmaster

Would not lean them in the back of your Truck in Buxton though............Buxton at the moment it is what is known as a "high crime area" which means that the crime is committed so that the thief can get high............................as I understand it the thief is about to get carted off to Raleigh for a three year time out....

Simply pimpin


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Real nice looking.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i built a rod once with the exact same color scheme for a big fan of bob marley.
i still have some pics or i think i posted some pics in this forum.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

beautiful set of rods ,love the use of color,would love to see a better close up of the wraps


----------

